# Poodah is growing up



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's Poodah today... a few weeks after I rescued him as a tiny baby orphan



















I'm raising up another "meant to be food" little one, so he will have a friend. Better pics of Stinkarella soon, but here's one to give you an idea...










A little tiny tan hooded Rex girlie


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

OH My Gosh.. I've been wondering about him everytime I come here. He look Great! 
You really did a good job of rescuing him! He looks well taken care of! He is just Gorgeous!! 
And Wow another rescue.. you're just awesome!! 
Thanks for the update...


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you, Star. Sorry it took me so long to get updated pics... he keeps me busy  I just love him!! He is the sweetest, funniest boy ever. He loves to hang out with me... he's a great shoulder jockey now... and he takes commands very well when I need him to. I am so thankful that he turned out so healthy and happy... thanks to my great exotic vet also (he answered all my new rattie mom "panic" questions, and guided us through the whole ordeal... me and Poodah)
I've been searching for the right companion for him since I learned that he really needs to be in a group. I found some rattie girls his age a few hours drive from here, but I could never arrange a 'rat train' for them so I had to let them stay there. I found some older boys here, at a rescue, but Poodah was too intimidated by them. For awhile, I just thought I would have a permanent rattie shoulder jockey, so I could provide him with as much social encounter as possible... but then a friend of mine told me about Stinkarella and her 'soon to be' demise. She was actually on her way to the 'herp store' on this past Friday evening and I swooped her up on Friday afternoon. I wanted to take all of them, but my hubby would have a COW!! He still doesn't know I have her... 8O 

So, my plan is to have them both spayed/neutered when they are old enough. Poodah should be approaching the age pretty soon, but I have to check with my vet; and it will be quite a few weeks before Stink gets to an appropriate age, but she won't have direct contact with Poodah until then.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

aww lil baby is adorable so it your rattie


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

They are so cute! Poodah has an amazing set of whiskers.


----------



## Turbo-n-Bully (Oct 4, 2006)

Awwwhawww there gorgeous..


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

hes such a cutie!! im glad to hear it all wored out ok


----------

